# Three Pups ...Gone too soon...



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I picked up three of the cutest little yellow lab pups Saturday, they were going to be PTS at Person County animal shelter. At 14 weeks old, there were adorable, curious, and super sweet! They kept sticking their muzzles into the front seat for a peek, or to pull my hair. A Lab rescue in Pinehurst met me to pick them up and get them into rescue. 

I received an email this morning, saying all three had passed from Distemper. 

I cannot tell how upset I am, a vaccine @ a cost of about $5.00 each could have saved these pups. I wish all shelters could at least provide the basics.

Sorry for the long rant, these really got to me...I really need to vent...

RIP little Bullet, Bianca, and Betty, RUN FREE!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

This breaks my heart. Those poor pups. I am so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awful, I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is so incredibly sad, I don't understand why the shelters here in NC are like this. 

Godspeed sweet little angles.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I am so very sorry to read this-the pain you are going through is not fair.

Thank you for giving these sweet pups a chance and they are now together at the Rainbow Bridge.

Run Free, sweet Bullet, Bianca, & Betty.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for this sad news. There has been alot of parvo in the shelters lately and now distemper is creeping in as well. Just read about a rescue in TN that has lost 25 puppies in the last 3 weeks. They were many litters from several different shelters. First 10 were parvo and last 15 distemper. Such a shame and not only is it a financial drain on the rescue, it takes a terrible emotional toll as well.

Another reason to push for mandatory spay/neuter laws


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How sad...RIP little ones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hali's Mom said:


> So sorry for this sad news. There has been alot of parvo in the shelters lately and now distemper is creeping in as well. Just read about a rescue in TN that has lost 25 puppies in the last 3 weeks. They were many litters from several different shelters. First 10 were parvo and last 15 distemper. Such a shame and not only is it a financial drain on the rescue, it takes a terrible emotional toll as well.
> 
> *Another reason to push for mandatory spay/neuter laws*


But in this case, wouldn't mandatory vaccination laws be better?


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, so sad...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Megora said:


> But in this case, wouldn't mandatory vaccination laws be better?


Actually, I'm not sure either would have the desired effect. I don't think we need mandatory spay/neuter laws, especially in light of much of the research into this topic. I think we need education and, more importantly, free/low cost spay neuter clinics. 

Mandatory vaccination laws would again remove choice and timing from people. Laws very seldom take into account alternative solutions such as titering (just look at the current rabies laws.) And views on vaccination are changing now too.

It doesn't say, and I don't know if it's the case in these two situations, but there have been problems with shelters importing dogs from outside the country to fill demand. These imports bring problems that either have not been an issue in the US, or were under control. I haven't heard of distemper outbreaks in years. Parvo unfortunately does rear its ugly head from time to time.

And yes, it is sad. I assume the pups were not vaccinated by the shelters, or had already been exposed by the time vaccinations were done.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a need to thoroughly disinfect with distemper like there is with parvo? I'm thinking of her car..... and the fact that I'm a super worry wart.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> It doesn't say, and I don't know if it's the case in these two situations, but there have been problems with shelters importing dogs from outside the country to fill demand. These imports bring problems that either have not been an issue in the US, or were under control. I haven't heard of distemper outbreaks in years. Parvo unfortunately does rear its ugly head from time to time.


That's not the case with any of the shelters in NC. We don't need to import animals from other states, we have plenty of our own here. Over 300,000 shelter animals are euthanized each year in NC.

The shelter where GoldenMum pulled the puppies is just a couple of miles down the road from my parents' lake house. It's a rural shelter in a very poor county. They have a mobile spay/neuter unit, but unfortunately in that area people still believe that females dogs yearn to have puppies and if you neuter a male, it's akin to cutting a guy's manhood off. So they let the animals continue to do "what's natural". And then dump the unwanted ones at the shelter where they'll be gassed.

GoldenMum, I am so sorry. It's hard not to feel a bond when you transport them. It's so frustrating too, because those deaths could have been prevented.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

fostermom said:


> The shelter where GoldenMum pulled the puppies is just a couple of miles down the road from my parents' lake house. It's a rural shelter in a very poor county. They have a mobile spay/neuter unit, but unfortunately in that area people still believe that females dogs yearn to have puppies and if you neuter a male, it's akin to cutting a guy's manhood off. So they let the animals continue to do "what's natural". And then dump the unwanted ones at the shelter where they'll be gassed.


I second this. I live just across the county line from this shelter. The attitude here is very much one of letting dogs do "what comes naturally." I am considered a weirdo in my neighborhood for caring for my dogs, having them in the house with me, supervising their outdoor time, and taking other dog owners to task for allowing their intact dogs to roam the neighborhood.

It breaks my heart that these 3 innocent puppies suffered because of the local mentality.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in Peace Bullet, Betty and Bianca. At least they got to know some love and snuggles before they passed away. I know that in Miami a shelter there was having a bad problem with distemper recently. 

It is hard not to hurt when you hear bad news after doing a transport. Even though they are only with you a short time, they really grab your heart in that short time. (((HUGS))) GoldenMum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is there a need to thoroughly disinfect with distemper like there is with parvo? I'm thinking of her car..... and the fact that I'm a super worry wart.


There is. We transported a golden from the Garland shelter to rescue and she broke with and died of distemper shortly after intake. We got a call from the intake coordinator telling us we needed to thoroughly clean, disinfect anything she touched and keep Barkley and Toby out of the car for a certain period of time afterwards. I can't remember the time frame, but it was shorter than normal because it was in the heat of the summer and the Texas heat helped. We kept the car outside anyway. It was a big inconvenience though because it was the dog transport vehicle. I was also instructed to thoroughly disinfect the clothes I was wearing, which I always did with all shelter intakes. I was so afraid of bringing something home to the dogs I stopped doing any intakes so my hat is off to those of you who do this all the time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. Run free little pups. Thank you for trying to help them.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that GM. That's terrible, it really is. May they Rest In Peace.



GoldenMum said:


> I picked up three of the cutest little yellow lab pups Saturday, they were going to be PTS at Person County animal shelter. At 14 weeks old, there were adorable, curious, and super sweet! They kept sticking their muzzles into the front seat for a peek, or to pull my hair. A Lab rescue in Pinehurst met me to pick them up and get them into rescue.
> 
> I received an email this morning, saying all three had passed from Distemper.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I did strip my car and sanitize well, but I always worry about passing something to my pack. I so hope I did enough to protect mine....I think a call to my vet is in order. Hopefully just for reassurance..


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. RIP little guys.


----------

